# Interesting tip day.......



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I have a different style of driving.... I like to think of myself as the "Southwest Airlines" of drivers.

Near the end of the day today, I had a pickup at a Panera Bread my wife and I frequent quite a bit..... I sent a text (I often do this) letting them know I was en route and they were being picked up in a gray BMW. (builds anticipation and excitment). In this particular text.... I also added an order for a bagel with cream cheese....

Risky I know - if the John (his name was actually John) has no sense of humor I could confuse or startle him. Luckily this guy was all in with my style and we had a great ride together resulting in a 5 spot added to the trip. Of course it didn't hurt that he was on the way to a 90 minute massage (purchased by his girlfriend) so he was in a good mood. Needless to say, it was a happy ending for that trip!

The very next rider was a nice lady with a recently crushed PT Cruiser. She desperately needed to do some grocery shopping and asked if I would hang the around Food Lion for a few minutes. I gave her the "wheels not moving I'm working for free spiel" and she promised to hurry and backed it up with another 5 spot! 

I told her I was going to come in to kill a few minutes so don't be surprised if she sees me on aisle 7. I used the time for a bathroom break (crucial at my age) and to stretch my legs. She only took about 7 minutes and we were off on the return trip.

So..... $10 in tips on my last two trips...... a good way to end the day. 

A slow slog!


----------



## Teksaz (Mar 16, 2015)

Congratz on the $10.00 tip, but all I could focus on in your story is the BMW. You really doing Goober X with a Beemer? Ouch!!


----------



## berserk42 (Apr 24, 2015)

BMW on X? You're more like the Virgin America of drivers.


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

What's everyone all hung up on who drives what for around here?

I use my Audi A4... Pax love it

To the OP > did you ever get that bagel, or no?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

I cut and pasted this from another thread:

_Beemer.... too old for select..... not so old that people don't rage over it..... purchased at a fire sale price from a nice dude...... 6 speed for good gas mileage........ driven like a Grampa for added good gas mileage..... only had 78k on it when I got it last December..... only has 85k on it now... could probably sell for what I paid _

It's what I have always driven.... so it's what I'm going to continue to drive..... my passengers are simply benefiting from my snooty tastes!


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

lyft_audi......

No bagel...... and now I'm quite hungry!


----------



## lyft_audi (Mar 3, 2016)

Newwber said:


> It's what I have always driven.... so it's what I'm going to continue to drive..... my passengers are simply benefiting from my snooty tastes!


_YUP!_


----------



## RamzFanz (Jan 31, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> What's everyone all hung up on who drives what for around here?
> 
> I use my Audi A4... Pax love it
> 
> To the OP > did you ever get that bagel, or no?


We are just amazed at how people throw their money away.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

RamzFanz said:


> We are just amazed at how people throw their money away.


Been to any Rams games lately


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

lyft_audi said:


> What's everyone all hung up on who drives what for around here?
> 
> I use my Audi A4... Pax love it
> 
> To the OP > did you ever get that bagel, or no?





RamzFanz said:


> We are just amazed at how people throw their money away.


Because operationally speaking, cost wise and depreciation wise, you're driving a luxury vehicle which has an exceptionally higher bill for repairs (BMWs, not sure about Audi). You're also doing it on the lowest bracket of earnings potential with clients that are arguably the most casual of the Uber market. I think lyft_audi's is older so there's that; I'm eyeing used 2011-2014 BMW 3-Series and would _never _let someone touch that pristine car without paying a big premium aka Uber Select.


----------



## saucy05 (Aug 23, 2015)

I can't imagine doing uberX on a non hybrid let alone a BMW or Audi! Just make sure you save money for repairs.


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Because operationally speaking, cost wise and depreciation wise, you're driving a luxury vehicle which has an exceptionally higher bill for repairs (BMWs, not sure about Audi). You're also doing it on the lowest bracket of earnings potential with clients that are arguably the most casual of the Uber market. I think lyft_audi's is older so there's that; I'm eyeing used 2011-2014 BMW 3-Series and would _never _let someone touch that pristine car without paying a big premium aka Uber Select.


I just sold my 2008 BMW and am glad it is gone. Everytime I dropped $800 or $1200 or $1000 into it, I tried to kid myself that this would be the last major expense and it would be good for 40k miles. Be sure to go to Edmunds "true cost to own" as you consider buying a car. Sadly, BMWs and Audis don't fare so well.


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> I just sold my 2008 BMW and am glad it is gone. Everytime I dropped $800 or $1200 or $1000 into it, I tried to kid myself that this would be the last major expense and it would be good for 40k miles. Be sure to go to Edmunds "true cost to own" as you consider buying a car. Sadly, BMWs and Audis don't fare so well.


This is my 4th BMW...... went into it with eyes wide open  I've got a great repair shop that specializes in doing the right thing by the customer..... hokey (and unfamiliar in these uber days), but I really respect them and the way they do business. I own them for me.... not my Pax....


----------



## ResIpsaUber (Dec 27, 2015)

Newwber said:


> This is my 4th BMW...... went into it with eyes wide open  I've got a great repair shop that specializes in doing the right thing by the customer..... hokey (and unfamiliar in this uber days), but I really respect them and the way they do business. I own them for me.... not my Pax....


Having excellent and honest mechanics is key! But, the need to have them incessantly in the first place is squarely on BMW/Audi. I think the "true cost to own" is simply higher than I am willing to pay in the future. Unless I hit the lottery, that it. For the time being, I am driving a 2015 Acura. I hope it fares better on the repair side.


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

ResIpsaUber said:


> Having excellent and honest mechanics is key! But, the need to have them incessantly in the first place is squarely on BMW/Audi. I think the "true cost to own" is simply higher than I am willing to pay in the future. Unless I hit the lottery, that it. For the time being, I am driving a 2015 Acura. I hope it fares better on the repair side.


That's the thing I've nervous about, cost of maintenance. I could afford a brand new car or used luxury cars. Always wanted a 3-Series but that would also make it my daily commuter unless I want to keep my Ubermobile (2010 Dodge Caliber, 87K miles, paid off). Insurance on both though = $$$


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

My car is a 2007 BMW 530i - nicely appointed and a 6 speed for decent mileage. I'm currently averaging about 26.3 overall. I bought it in December of 2015 for 10k with 78,xxx miles. I got a great deal because I was diligent in my shopping and found a seller who needed to sell.

I took it to my trusted mechanic before hand - who hooked up his handy computer looking for any signs of trouble. No odd codes were thrown and all was copacetic..... so I bought it. I sold my 2003 525i (195k) for around 4K.

My new to me 2007 had 19" low profile tires on it... which I hated. So I bought some stock e60 17" wheels with new rubber for $600 and sold the 19" wheels and tires for $1,000.00  I have put about 9k miles on the car since then (real job and ubering) and could probably sell the car tomorrow for just about what I paid for it.

This car will never be worth less than $4,000.00.... regardless of miles..... if I keep it looking clean and snazzy. 

I like BMW's. I own BMW's. If I delivered for Papa Johns..... I'd drive a BMW


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Newwber said:


> My car is a 2007 BMW 530i - nicely appointed and a 6 speed for decent mileage. I'm currently averaging about 26.3 overall. I bought it in December of 2015 for 10k with 78,xxx miles. I got a great deal because I was diligent in my shopping and found a seller who needed to sell.
> 
> I took it to my trusted mechanic before hand - who hooked up his handy computer looking for any signs of trouble. No odd codes were thrown and all was copacetic..... so I bought it. I sold my 2003 525i (195k) for around 4K.
> 
> ...


Again always wanted that Beamer, nothing looks like it and communicates success the way a BMW does. That's awesome you have a 5-Series, respect for those that can afford anything above the 3-Series lol. Agree on the wheels, I hate riced out BMWs, so much disrespect. Keep it classy and pristine looking. Can you post a picture?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

The blue one is the 2003 I sold because it was too old.... the dark grey one is my current baby!


----------



## MikesUber (Oct 23, 2015)

Newwber said:


> The blue one is the 2003 I sold because it was too old.... the dark grey one is my current baby!


Very nice, are those the older performance tires you changed out or are those the current tires you added on?


----------



## Newwber (Dec 11, 2015)

MikesUber said:


> Very nice, are those the older performance tires you changed out or are those the current tires you added on?


Those are the 17 inch rims I put on..... the rubber on them was basically new!! It was a great deal on the tires I bought... and I found the perfect buyer for my 19" wheels.... I was quite lucky!

By the way Mike..... I'm from New Castle, Pa.... just up 79 from the city!


----------

